# لخبراء المناظير المرنة



## sodaco (19 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحتم يا بشمهنديسن المساعدة بسؤال مهم 
في داخل المنظار توجد اسلاك كهربائية ليش هذه الاسلاك وما علاقتها بجهاز الجراحة الكهربائية؟
شكراً:11:


----------



## السودان ثم السودان (20 يوليو 2009)

يااخي الكريم كل منظار طبي له نهاية تسمى في الاغلب destal end هذه النهايه هي التي تكون داخل جسم المريض حسب نوع المنظار 
وتكون شامله الكاميرا التي من خلالها يستطيع الجراح الرويه على شاشات خارجيه 
و two leds لتوفير الاناره داخل الجسم و بالتالي تستطيع الكاميرا الحصول على صورة اوضح 
لذلك تلاحظ وجود اسلاك داخل المنظار 

ارجو ان اكون اوضحت وشكرا


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (20 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



*هذه السنة لقد قدمت للكلية بحث متكامل عن جهاز المنظار endoscope 


















هذه الأسلاك تكون اسلاك الكاميرا والتي تكون fiberoptic وذلك لنقل الصورة الى العين واسلاك كهربائية للكاميرا للتشغيل والضبط

وكذلك الاضاءة داخل جسم المريض light

وهناك انبوب ايضا يدخل الى جسم المريض ويسمى ال guide 

عن طريق هذا الانبوب يدخل انبوب شفط الفضلات sacar 

وكذلك اداة النفخ و تقليل الضباب الذي يتكون على الكاميرا داخل جسم المريض

دفع وسحب الماء والهواء 

وكذلك في المناظير الجراحية يتم ادخال ملاقط خاصة للعمليات او الادوات الجراحية*


*ارجو ان تكون مشاركتي مفيدة 

انا جاهزة لاجيب عن اي سؤال*


----------



## sodaco (20 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر على الردود بس ما افتهملكمش قصدي 
كنت اقصد هناك اسلاك كهربائية من داخل المنظار نفسه لها علاقة بجهاز الكتري و سمعت انها لغرض السيفتي بس انا اشتي معلومات اكثر الف شكر مرة اخرى


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (20 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


*هناك اسلاك خاصة لحماية المريض من اي تسريب كهربائي او او من اي مخاطر اثناء استخدام الجهاز *


----------



## م قتيبه (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه 
وشكرا على الاهتمام بالجميع


----------



## sodaco (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


*هناك اسلاك خاصة لحماية المريض من اي تسريب كهربائي او او من اي مخاطر اثناء استخدام الجهاز *



شكراً يا جوهرة المحيط بس ايش فكرتها بالضبط وكيف يتم توصيلها (على اي اساس)


----------

